# Biggest Beauty Splurge?



## Janice (Oct 7, 2008)

Jessica Matlin from Allure's Daily Beauty Reporter column recently asked me what my biggest beauty splurge was. Today my splurge was revealed along with Jessica from Sephora's Beauty and the Blog and Jamie from The Beauty of Life. Check it out!  allure.com Daily Beauty Reporter: Beauty Reporter Blog: allure.com.

So - What was your biggest beauty splurge? Why was it worth it?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know if this really counts, but I would say my laser surgery for my eyes, it was about 3 grand worth, and it really is a cosmetic thing.  If it doesn't though I would have to say my MAC brushes which I love immensely!


----------



## user79 (Oct 7, 2008)

My vanity table setup with the wall mirror and all the accesories! It was kind of an investment, I think I spent around $400 or so but I don't regret a penny of it!! Now I have a nice place to do my makeup and it totally takes away any stress I have from work. I feel so relaxed at that table, better than shelling out money for a therapist, lol.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 7, 2008)

45.00 for the MAC 182 Kabuki was the most I spent on a makeup item. Only other thing I paid more for beautywise was the Maxiglide for 109.00. Both totally worth it.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't spent a lot on makeup as I've been raised in an extremely frugal family.....and I have no job, I'm just 16.

But I just bought a too faced retractable kabuki for $30.  It's the softest thing I have felt.  Worth every penny!  But I went to ulta instead of sephora, and at sephora they have a too faced bronzer set _with a kabuki_ for $35........*sigh*

I plan on buying a bunch of studio gear brushes though.  They're easier for me to get than mac, and I find them to be softer.


----------



## fresh76 (Oct 8, 2008)

argh, not even close to those ladies! though i might do my research on that la mer eye cream - i am on the hunt for a fabulous one!

i have spent $60 on foundation (twice - Chanel Pro Lumiere liquid foundation and Chanel Mat Lumiere compact). i have also spent $150 worth of Dr. Hauschka skincare (cleansing cream, toner and a mask). Skincare is super important to me, though.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 8, 2008)

You lucky duck Janice! I soooo want that Clarisonic brush!!!! Hopefully for Christmas I'll get my hands on it.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 8, 2008)

The most I have spent on a single beauty item is my MAC traincase, at $225.  I love it so much that it occupies a place on my king size bed and I sleep next to it every night.  (I do my makeup using my lamp and night stand so it is not entirely as crazy as it sounds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) In the history of my life, the day my MAC traincase arrived will go down as one of the best days of my life. 

If you count cosmetic procedures, I have $25,000 on plastic surgery to remove the excess skin I had once I lost weight after my gastric bypass.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 9, 2008)

Probably Derma Doctor physical chemistry skincare.. was about $100 AUD I think. Not sure about makeup... maybe a Chanel foundation or maybe Stephene Marais concealer that I paid retail for.. it's all a blur.


----------



## vkk013 (Oct 9, 2008)

My Darphin skincare? Not really a makeup and I got 3 pieces at the time. But it's the hugest beauty related bill I've paid in one time.

If one piece, I think it's a Shu powder brush.


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 9, 2008)

I just shelled out $95 for a tube of enormous lash bc I hate my lashes! this stuff better work!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2008)

I purchased a Chi Flat Iron a few years ago.  It was around $119.  No, it was not worth it.  I rarely use it.


----------



## dreamer246 (Oct 9, 2008)

Probably Chanel's Purete Mat pressed powder. It cost me almost three times the amount of MAC's Blot Powder, and I don't know why. Probably just paying for the brand name. T_T

Besides that, the total cost of my stash of lippies (I'm a junkie) probably adds up to quite a hefty sum of money too. Hehe.


----------



## redambition (Oct 9, 2008)

my biggest beauty-related splurge was my GHD hair straightener.

it was a good investment


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_my biggest beauty-related splurge was my GHD hair straightener.

it was a good investment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is my biggest beauty splurge as well.  But I bought it at Sephora's Friends & Family event last year so I saved 20%.  Not a whole lot but it made me feel a bit better about spending all of that money!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 12, 2008)

My makeup brushes, the other day i was washing them and just for the hell of it decided to add up what they were worth. I got half way through and decided I needed to stop. Granted SOME of them were from gratis, but not enough to make a huge difference. 
Other than that skincare. But honestly, I splurge A LOT on makeup/skincare...When it comes to clothes and shoes not so much, not often at least. So I consider it justified


----------



## Hilly (Oct 12, 2008)

I get my hair done a lot....about $100 every 6 weeks on the dot. lol


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 12, 2008)

My biggest splurge would have to be my L'Occitane en Provence Immortelle Very Precious Cream at $104.95 a jar. It is my HG night cream and I never want to be without it


----------



## kula_bear (Oct 12, 2008)

-MAC 136 $62
-Target Shabby Chic Vanity (just the table with the mirror) on sale for I think it was $70 to $80 

Being a girl- Priceless


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 12, 2008)

I spent $300 on teeth whitening.  I got custom trays and fabulous results.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My next big expenditure will be Invisalign, a dental implant, and one to two crowns...then I'll be done.  I'll finally have straight teeth.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it has to be my hair, the facial treatment and getting my nails. I spend around 200EUR a month just for that.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a number of splurges -  the biggest in terms of value would have to be laser hair removal and glycolic peels.  Otherwise, I certainly dont like to skimp on quality and have expensive taste so skincare can be expensive.  

Before becoming MAC staff, I spent a crazy amount there.  My biggest MAC splurge was about £325 once which is over $600 in one go! 

I need to keep away from NArs, cos I can see that getting out of hand!


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 7, 2008)

i take back my previous comment! my biggest splurge: clarisonic brush! I LOVE IT!! How did i live without it?!!


----------



## Janice (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe, Congrats!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 9, 2008)

I could say all my MUFE brush
They cost somewhat good money, but they work very well
My Vinstra vanity too was worth it!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Definately my Clarisonic


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 16, 2008)

La Mer cream. But I only buy it once a year for the winter. I could never use it in the summer my face would be as shiny as a plastic Betsey Johnson bag. lol


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2008)

that would be last week - i bought the pink bca clarisonic brush and my la prairie caviar eye cream


----------



## beautylvr (Nov 20, 2008)

My biggest splurge on a single item would be $255 plus tax for my pink GHD flat iron set.

I love it though, so it was well worth it.  I got it last week and I wish I had gotten it earlier.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 20, 2008)

hmmm mine would have to be my Chi blowdryer and straightener..i use them alllll the time..Both were $119.


----------



## brenbren2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh gee... *
this is bad... *




Okay, my biggest haul everrrr:

-46 e/s POTS 
-brush cleanser
-nc40 foundation
-MSF med+
-7 lipglass
-Fix+
-187
-217
-select moisturecover concealer
-plushlass


& I think that was it.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just now starting to splurge on beauty stuff now that I've married into money, LOL. The most expensive single thing I've bought is the NARS Best eyeshadow palette, $53. I don't have it yet so I don't know if it was worth it or not. But I think it will be!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 22, 2008)

oh i love this! ha i guess my straightner was about $150...


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2008)

My MALM table, which was almost $200 including tax, specifically purchased to house my makeup. It was SO worth it, though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Clarisonic - That I barely use....And I bought 7 MAC brushes at one time ...That hurt too


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 23, 2008)

I spend £150 on my hair every two months


----------



## Esme (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh geez! About $3000 (my share after insurance) on gastric banding surgery (I, so far, have lost over 80 lbs) $125 on my hair every 6 to 8 weeks and I did a $300 online MAC order once. I also splurge on Clarins skin care, which is kind of spendy, but ya gotta have a good canvas for the paint and Clarins keeps the wrinkles and dry patched of age at bay! I use Clarins at night and Clinique in the day.


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 23, 2008)

My Biggest is $312 on the MUFE Palette (I used the f&f%). Orig. Price is $390. value price is $640


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kate Somerville skin care.


----------



## malaliath (Nov 23, 2008)

I love threads like this!  I find them so interesting...and they also make me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spend a fair amount of money on my haircuts - I have a soft pixie cut that I spend $80 every six weeks to maintain.  My hair grows so fast.  Sigh! 

Other than that, $45-ish for my moisturizer (Clinique Moisture Surge) but I try to get it at GWP times...

...and, of course, my slowly growing collection of MAC brushes.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably the $120 on my Go Smile teeth bleaching kit! It did work however, and I would do it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Kate Sommerville Total Vitamin Antioxidant Complex - it's $65 for a modest 1 oz tube, but it is so worth it when it instantly plumped up the super fine lines I realized I was getting on my forehead. (I know, I'm paranoid)

It is like a multi-vitamin for my face! And since I can't afford to hit up the KS clinic, this is well worth it.


----------



## JoannieCosme (Dec 28, 2008)

I would say my Zeno this machine is supposed to cure acne, and it did nothing, i only used it twice and never again!!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 28, 2008)

Botox, fo sho!!!  God, I miss it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 28, 2008)

My biggest beauty splurge was Creme de La Mer.... I tried it several times this winter and it broke me out each time. I would wake up with these cystic zits underneath my skin...and I never break out, ever. I was soo bummed. I really wanted it to work for me. Sooo I sold it to my mom for a measly $50...a fraction of the price...sigh.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 29, 2008)

Laser hair removal.. worth every penny.


----------

